# PVC extended slingshot (Starship)



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

http://img72.imagesh...pvcstarship.png

What do you people think? Has anyone done this before, and is it a safe material?Because the thick, grey PVC pipe is actually very rigid and tough.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

This guy's using PVC:

http://paladinplanet.blogspot.com/2009/05/pvc-slingshot.html
http://www.instructables.com/id/PVC-Slingshot/

But nobody can give you any guarantees, particularly when nobody knows of your materials and workmanship.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Make sure the material is fresh. PVC that has been exposed to UV radiation will snap without warning. I would shorten or reinforce the extended section btw handle and forks. Great idea, keep us posted.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Go with the tick walled as mentioned in the article above.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Steel pipe can be used too, but the problem is drilling the screw holes.

I still don't trust PVC pipes for an extended fork. Just sharing an idea, maybe someone can think of better stuff based on different ideas.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Isn't there some other way of making it safely?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I made a tow-behind bicycle trailer out of schedule 80 pvc. All the load bearing lengths I reinforced with wooden dowels that are just shy of a press fit. I put a bead of expanding glue (Gorilla Glue type) down each dowell before I put it in the pipe and let it cure before assembling the cart. At the joints I left the dowells longer so I could cut them at an angle for mating.
Sorry if this is less than clear, just trying to say that pvc can be light and strong. I've been using the cart for almost two years hauling my kids to school and it shows no signs of fatigue at all.








This is an early mock-up. Everything is straight now


----------



## Niagara (Dec 9, 2010)

Have you ever shattered PVC pipe? It shatters like glass. I would use thick steel wire.


----------



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

HOE said:


> Steel pipe can be used too, but the problem is drilling the screw holes.
> 
> I still don't trust PVC pipes for an extended fork. Just sharing an idea, maybe someone can think of better stuff based on different ideas.


I think a hollow aluminum tube like the ones used for shower curtains would work fine. If you are able to somehow lock the pouch into place and then pull the fork forward along the tube and then ingage some type of releasing mechanism, it would make for an awesome extended slingshot.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

c


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have made various things out of pvc in the past and I think the plan will work, using DWV tubing you can buy at home depot. That thin black stuff they use for swimming pool pumps and stuff, though. . . I don't know if I'd trust it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> nice bike, is it the 650 or the 1000cc


Thanks! It's the 650. I've had it almost 5 years and I still love it.


----------

